# How do you feel about women and hunting camp?



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well there should be alot of opions on this subject. Be honest everyone, how do you feel about women and staying at hunting camp. I am allowed to stay a few days. I hunt alone, run my own baits, and gut my deer myself. The only time I need help is if my deer is too heavy to get on my wheeler by myself. I carry my own weight so when there is room at camp I am allowed to stay but am reminded what a privilege it is. I agree to some extent but think it's unfair to be penalized simply because of my sex. I do the same as any guy out there and more. So I was woundering how everyone else feels about this issue. Be honest but take it easy on me guys, lol. Born.

[This message has been edited by born2hunt65 (edited 02-14-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2000)

I would have no problem with that at all. As long as you carried your own weight I can't see how the guys could say anything else. Besides it actually could be a plus to have a woman around in camp


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm taking Cindy my best outdoor gal, deer hunting next year.She has turkey hunted and pheasant hunted and she fishes with me. I rented a cabin on Drummond Island, so we can Grouse hunt and Deer hunt.I think if more women enjoyed the outdoors with their men all would be happier.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah, I'd about fall out of my chair if my wife said she wanted to go to deer camp. I think it would be great, but its not going to happen.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Alot of my hunting partners don't even carry there own weight!!!! For example: I once took my friend with me to the U.P. By the time we got there he was passed out from over indulging in the hooch. I was the designated driver so I of course was straight. Despite several attempts to wake his dumb #$$, I finally set up our entire camp in the rain by myself. Add to that the fact that it was about 3:00AM. I would have slept in the truck but there wasn't enough room. Yes he did get an earfull the next day! I've taken my wife on a number of occasions. She doesn't hunt but she likes to fish. And best of all she's never passed out on me!

------------------
Phish


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well I got to tell yah, you guys have suprised me so far with your positive response to having your women accompany you to camp. In the UP alot of guys are not like that. 
I agree with you that who ever man or women that wants to hunt should carry their own weight, no body wants to babysit when it comes to hunting. Maybe I am a mutant but I run baits, go to my blind by myself , sit alone, shoot and clean my game alone, and load my game on my buggy alone (unless it's too heavy). That's the way I was taught. I do as the guys do, don't get me wrong anyone who asks for help in camp gets help, we all help out each other. I guess what I am saying the guys don't treat me like a girl who they have to hold my hand, they treat me like a hunter.
Thumbs up to you guys who want to share this great experience of hunting with us girls and are not of including us in some of your male rituals, LOL (no offence intended). Born


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I don't care if there are women at hunting camp...Just as long as my girlfriend doesn't know


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Good one Hypox you made me laugh with that one. Born


----------



## Yooper (Feb 1, 2000)

My wife hunts and fishes with me, actually even without me. We hunt from our house but would have no problems bringing her to camp if I belonged to one.
I think it is great that more women are getting into hunting, its about time!!!!


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Yooper, are you sure your from the UP, LOL. The guys around here sure don't feel that way. It is nice to see there are fellas out there that want to include their wife or girlfriend in the festivities of deer camp. Born


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I've hunted from camps where girls weren't welcome. They were long established camps where the guys had "traditional" relationships.
Women are welcome at our camp, if they don't mind the guys being guys. It's a two room camp and we don't stand on much ceremony. If it itches, it gets scratched, discretely. Everybody pitches in and things get done. We are careful about who we invite to camp. There are folks of both genders who are great friends but I wouldn't want to share close quarters with for deer season. My wife agrees.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I don't have a problem with it, provided that the idea of "roughing it" doesn't meet with a lot of whining and complaining. Let me just say that that first comment goes for both sexes! My daughter is 8 years old, and she loves to fish, and she keeps asking when will she be old enough to go hunting. I only hope that she still has the desire in 4 years when she is old enough. she loves to go to outdoorama (she has already started begging me to take her-she likes to shoot the bows and arrows, fish in the trout pond, and shoot the air rifles), and we shoot the pellet gun in the basement. She likes to help me when I am training the dogs. I think that she would be a welcome addition to any camp (esp. if she learns to cook like her mom). I do try and provide a few creature comforts, such as fishing lakes that have portapotties at the parking areas when we go fishing together. Heres hoping for the future!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Sounds like shes on the right path.As for the porta potties go, get a Luckys type pop up blind.They set up in seconds and provide a safe secure way to go.With dad standing watch nearby she can always hunt and fish in safe comfort.


----------



## cande99 (Feb 26, 2000)

Hi everyone 
I enjoyed reading the responses about females at camp. I am the only female bowhunter out of eleven members at our camp.
No, I don't do the cooking, we have a male cook and he does a super job! Everyone plays a part in holding the camp together, and it's working. I am very proud of the male members(and their wifes) for letting me share this opportunity. I love to hunt and they have made it possible. Thanks guys


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Welcome Cande99 to the Michigan-sportsman. Sounds like you have a real nice group of guys you hunt with. I am actually suprised by the positive responce I have gotten regarding women and hunting camp. I exspected to get alot of negative feedback. I'm sure glad to see all guys are not like the ones in my town,Born.


----------



## DeerCrazy (Feb 2, 2000)

Born, 
I'm glad you asked this question. It has taken me 15 years to talk my wife into trying deer hunting. First she shot her bow for two years and she was sitting in a tree last year!! She didn't get a shot off, but I did push a doe out to her. We also built a small cabin up by Ludington last year, will have running water this year. She says that she will also try hunting with a rifle this year as long as the cabin has water. I personlly enjoy having my wife in camp, in 3 years it will be my wife, son and myself along with 3 or 4 others in camp.

Mike


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

DeerCrazy that's so kool that you want to involve your wife in hunting. It's also great to hear you have a camp she is welcome at. Your a super guy, Born.


----------



## deerless (Feb 29, 2000)

My perspective on this subject is that it depends on the women. About 3 years ago my brother brought his girlfriend and her best freind to deer camp. They did nothing but complain. It started early when they complained about our high calorie breakfast. Then the complained about how we wanted to go to bed so early. And just to top it off on the last day the truth that one of the girls was an antihunter came out. However I am sure that there are many other women out there that are very compatable with a deer camp. Just be carful in the decision making process.

deerless


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Deerless you are so right hunting camp is not for everyone, man or women. My husband's camp is just a little old mining shack. It has no electricity, running water, and you have to use an out house. There is nothing fancy about it. Despite it's crudness I love that little shack. There is a closeness and bonding that goes on that you really don't experience at any other time of year. The time I've spent there and the memories I have I will cheerish for the rest of my life.
There's nothing like the four of us sitting there playing cards, drinking a beer, and telling stories. Everyone cooks and cleans. I'm the only women there and they never treat me like a maid, I'm one of the guys when there. I think some women are under the belief hunting camp is like the Ramada Inn,LOL. I think when they see what it's really like the snoring at night, beer farts, and big tales that are told they are truely disappionted. I love camp and Thank my husband and his two friends for allowing me to stay, they will never know how much that time means to me. Born 

------------------
If it's brown it's down. If it flies it dies.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Born - I'll be married 30 years in May and would love it if my wife spent some time in camp. My camp is made up primarily of my sons and nephews and I'm not sure she could put up w/ them for the whole week. She does come up w/ me one weekend a year during bow season, but it's generally just her and I. I think the responses you received so far probably represent a more mature group of guys that long ago let go of all the macho nonsense, in fact this board as a whole is a pleasure to surf because of the people that frequent it. The people here(both male and female) are what hunting and hunters are really about. Good Hunting, The Nailer


----------

